# Help Nikon D90 Watermark



## ThornleyGroves (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi TPF, i was just wondering how do i put my own watermark for all my images say at the bottom right hand side of the picture, is there a way that this is possible? Thank You

Tom


----------



## epp_b (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't think you can do it in camera, but you can set it to embed a line of info in the EXIF data on every photo.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jan 2, 2009)

You can't, use a program.


----------

